# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Quinoa biedt je alle gezondheidsvoordelen van moedermelk

## FRANCOIS580

Moedermelk is al eeuwen lang de meest gezonde voeding die we baby’s tijdens hun eerste levensmaanden kunnen geven. Moedermelk bevat immers de meest gezonde bestanddelen zoals vitaminen, mineralen, antioxidanten en spoorelementen die pas geboren baby’s nodig hebben om gezond op te groeien en naar behoren te kunnen functioneren. Blijkt nu dat er in Bolivië een product bestaat met alle gezonde bestanddelen van moedermelk. Het zal dan ook wellicht niemand verwonderen dat quinoa door de Europese Unie tot dé plant van 2013 werd uitgeroepen. Wat is quinoa nu precies en welke invloed heeft het op onze gezondheid? 

Steeds meer landgenoten ontdekken de vele gezonde eigenschappen van quinoa. De nationale plant van Bolivië pronkt met een uitzonderlijke hoge voedingswaarde. Quinoa past in een gezond eetpatroon en in ieder gezond dieet. Met quinoa kan je gezond afslanken en blijvend afslanken zonder het overbekende jojo effect. Quinoa past ook perfect in ons streven naar een gezond voedingspatroon waarin steeds minder plaats is voor (rood) vlees. Quinoa is immers een uiterst gezonde vleesvervanger.

*Godenmaaltijd*
Quinoa wordt als plant ondertussen al meer dan vijfduizend jaar gecultiveerd door indianenstammen op de hoogvlaktes van de Andes in Bolivië. Quinoa en aardappelen vormden toen de belangrijkste voeding van de indianen. Volgens overlevering bleef quinoa op aarde als restant van een godenmaaltijd. Vandaag wordt de plant beschouwd als een onsterfelijk voedingsmiddel.
De quinoa plant overleeft zelfs op een hoogte van meer dan drieduizend meter en dit in uiterst barre weersomstandigheden. In alle andere bergstreken waar ook ter wereld overleeft de quinoa plant probleemloos. Nu zijn de uitgestrekte Boliviaanse zoutwoestijnen de belangrijkste winningsgebieden van quinoa, een bron van eiwitten voor de straatarme bevolking van Bolivië.

*Wat is quinoa?*
Omwille van zijn uitzonderlijke voedingswaarde wordt quinoa de moeder van alle granen, maar soms ook gierstmelde of indianenrijst genoemd. Eén ding is zeker, quinoa is helemaal geen graangewas. Het is wél een gekweekte variant van wilde planten, en is daardoor erg nauw verwant met bijvoorbeeld spinazie en suikerbiet. Tot voor kort werd quinoa haast uitsluitend in de alternatieve keuken gebruikt, maar daar komt de laatste jaren steeds meer verandering in. Het wordt nu ook bij ons in de keuken steeds populairder en ook onze wetenschappers (h)erkennen de gezondheidskwaliteiten van deze Boliviaanse plant. Er zijn verschillende soorten quinoa beschikbaar, maar bij ons vind je haast uitsluitend witte quinoa in zowel bio shops als in winkels van natuurvoeding.

*Alle essentiële aminozuren*
Quinoa barst van gezonde ingrediënten. Het bezit vooral hoge concentraties proteïnes. Zijn eiwitgehalte ligt met 16,2 procent veel hoger dan bijvoorbeeld dat van tarwe (14 procent) en rijst (7,5 procent).

Gezonde eiwitten zijn samengesteld uit in totaal twintig essentiële aminozuren en die zijn één voor één aanwezig in quinoa. En dat niet alleen, ze zijn zelfs aanwezig in de juiste verhouding! Dat is ook het geval met soja. Acht van deze twintig aminozuren.../...

Lees verder...

----------

